# One proud K-9 Momma!!!



## K9mom (Jan 15, 2004)

Well- This weekend I took three of the young kids to a huge Rally Obedience Trial and I am proud to say we completed three different titles!
Chevy completed the Rally Advanced (RA) Title
Gracie completed the Rally Excellent (RE) Title and
Ox (13 months old) completed the Rally Novice (RN) Title.

I am SO proud of my kids! I can't wait until March whent he season restarts!!!! 

Tina


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)




----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Congrats


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

WooHoo, a Trifecta


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Great news!! Congrats to you and your tribe!


----------



## K9mom (Jan 15, 2004)

Thanks! Now, onto bigger and better things for the older guys! )

Tina


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

and







!!!!!!


----------



## Saxtonhill (Jan 9, 2007)

WAY TO GO!!!!









Cathy


----------

